# South coast bash - Feb 10th/11th



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmmm so much yaking, definately want to but better talk to missus first ( Well remind actually )... Will have an answer by Sunday at LBG which I am definately not missing, gotta love a good fun fishing competition!

Will be in touch about it asap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm keen as for this and cant see a problem with me being there at this stage, will organise the w'end off work tomorrow so I'm getting in early :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds good guys, but I just got back from 2 weeks at Tuross.
The lake is fishing very well, even with all the Xmas traffic.
I didn't do much yakfishing, just a trip up the river for Bass on Fly.










The old man caught this beaut from a tinny. Estimated to be about 14lb and 95+cm in 2 ft of water. I was and am still amazed at the size of it


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

whooper of a lizard!


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

what dreams are made of - that flattie congrats to Rod's dad


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdc1Yh4AACVXgAASYIcRJBQAP//foDAA6rIz2kp70qepjSPKZNNGj9SZBqaMTTVPUzKPU0AGjQap5pRqeGqeSekAaBoFiNyEE+1EMnxi/E56lSxNFllLmywXb1GD2nB5ljqtFPaL53fdRdAaUPjhQQKAvqrdkwRlEiCy9lZIdwAnY1wEWOxUvwoqt4Px8Zi7O+SVFIW75rutEsiKh47Gd4PUDQgGWVTFeSZGXmR5tN62yw7SDuLUgZc1QY3NCArq9YaRuL2cNmKjZrUzEglAcB0SPBbPeNfWQlATwCnQLtyLNjRAyBGWbTLccn3D8ZleBNITZJ/xdyRThQkNc1Yh4A==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Go RodL and RodL's dad!  Lovely bass on fly mate, and that flattie....it would have eaten the ones I caught on the weekend for brekkie :shock:

I'll see what I can do about this trip Red.....I'm keen as, but have a bloody busy few weeks coming up. Should at least be able to manage a day trip :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Alas we cannot make it captain!

Jason, if you seriously are up for transporting 2 yaks to the REAL Barlings event please let me know, would love to try and load both your yak and my Quest on your car and strap down to ease my anguish, we would be transporting the Outfitter on Claires Mazda Protege.

Have a good trip guys, suss it out and give us some recent report statistics ( Like I know you will Red ).


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Well I am going to have to miss out on this one too, have been told by the boss I'm grounded till the main Barlings trip :?

I have been a naughty boy :roll:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Red...sorry mate I'm out for this one now too, my housemates have scheduled our housewarming party for next saturday night, and I risk becoming a social outcast if I don't show  Hope you clean up!

Derek - I am serious about transporting your new ride to Barlings, I have a spare set of cradles and tie downs - the only question is width, any idea how wide the quest is? I used to transport my yak with Squidette's yak (79cm wide) next to it no problems, could maybe do it with a yak 80cm wide but not much wider than that. We'd want to do a test run before the barlings weekend, maybe a quick trip on LBG next weekend sometime? Sending you a PM now :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Cheers mate, got ya PM...

Quest Width: 0.72m 28.5"

Looking good already


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hay Red. If I was not saving up for the 2 week break away later this month with the inlaws visiting from South Africa I would have joined you definitly. So far I am trying to make a plan.

By the way where are you staying exactly. Caravan park or what.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX7LpSMAACVfgAAScaWAGhyjEAo+7//wMACmCCp+knhE9RiGRtEPU02k09TaGBkGQAGI0GQyAwanqmyammp6g0ADTQ0AaaEApsIxY8kpXmiWjfOWHx/tpzSoZE0KZFGhgt1XpTr82KJu/JYT3bhHuNoIvrol+xhDWHD/h9Od0o2TP1AuZARglREAb6qLlEXhn09daSuxzJEXWUD88jMybvs4qcj9k0YYrQlt/iVRMhAZXI5VmoTOa4BHQFb7OOApZygsMEYhE/i7kinChIP2XSkY


----------



## jdbb (Nov 23, 2006)

Red - I sent you a PM re south coast bash this morning. Weather is still ordinary down here - I don't think the forecast is that great for the next few days.

Just saw a 4wd about 200 yards from our place with 3 yaks on top - red adventure and a couple of others - maybe you??


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdL1TaEAAH9fgAASUOfcAohzUIo////gQAIpdZgoICFMyE0yaYjEaaGjJpkAibQUyZMSm0hoaaGgADEMANNGg0xAAAAyAEpohNTCnhMpimTahp6nqNHqNDODQQUIiAjR5Bwwt5lnjnkSeOv5+KZjpkBKn38vvzRuwkBCZWjPQFFrRejzSdd+akVUxqPtWhrAcPoqR4EiW5Z3Ra1Ep7scmIwrDVb92RvEV3e1sipcyvlI8SzpomDKTBcbUoZIw5DZEuJjiPpc5Q5306rnCQcXkll30bXgFJ65rHeU/hZp1kFM/HnpM80AkuwnOjrWfSVp1Vh8UIayrUeXFdGKxhRSLnqv0trO5sRC1SBHYsCdYAQwHA06ipw6gCoYQ/7GbIZPkZPMDQgJcEisoycAzKDjA7nC/ICW8Qopm0XbAp5nYiWNuIUuIADseCYlPnNqRc2yaqy4Hpx3aaX9ad5iIKBk5xTrXctODyQISQJMtXGe/sWRlPXzuzk1Gmu7cjW1EmUbQlbLDlQn5Ksb88fV6tou7AWV2vZG+t82cX+Q2lCWjrCGHiFF8MnKSCuJRyPg7YBzW+83f+67HlNuLI5VtXjJMlY1drOO8JWYh89vDSY+WTPnbxlFJJvz6i7ySm4q/SuxzczRCbmAJQWtwQfRiDMcraqrTYcCWkMGlDOir7kk8BjtMndfUXpIg4zIhPvLpSjdOaKzhjbCt2AxRlRMVbk4c1ZS7yqHte7WwFYa1senlLwWWBnwd7X9nIVGSzI51VkJtbB6uDnuLuSKcKEhpeqbQg==


----------



## jdbb (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmmm - something not working here - can't see any PM.

I live in the Bay - can join you for a yak if you want some company.

Will try another PM and see what happens


----------

